# natural harvest



## theinkfox (Mar 21, 2011)

oh my god you must see this
today i received an e-mail from a friend with this link on it
www.lulu.com
i'm still laughing


----------



## Tycho (Mar 21, 2011)

old news, dude


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 21, 2011)

Wrong board, moved.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 21, 2011)

Yuck.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 21, 2011)

Tycho said:


> old news, dude


 
Those goddamn commies have taken my "this" button again.


----------

